# Grower13's closet buds



## Grower13

Redrock 6 weeks

with flash


----------



## Grower13




----------



## Grower13

same plants without flash


----------



## Grower13




----------



## Markers

Those are some fine looking plants. How far along are they? If mine look that good in a few months I'll be a lucky man.


----------



## Grower13

Markers said:
			
		

> Those are some fine looking plants. How far along are they? If mine look that good in a few months I'll be a lucky man.



thanks Markers...... their 6 weeks into flower...... 3+ weeks to go...... These are clones of clones....... I call tell you this strain likes a bigger pot and lite nutes....... the mother plant was the odd ball of 5 plants.......
smells of lemon/pine/sweet....... almost takes your breath away when you move it around much.:icon_smile:


----------



## Rosebud

Beautiful G13! Congratulations on a very nice grow.


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Beautiful G13! Congratulations on a very nice grow.



Thanks Rosebud....... I have some great teachers here.


----------



## pcduck

Nice buds G13 :aok:

I have read some pretty good reports on the RedRock




















> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Grower13 again.


----------



## Grower13

pcduck said:
			
		

> Nice buds G13 :aok:
> 
> I have read some pretty good reports on the RedRock




Thanks pc......... when I switched to GH nutes the redrock responded well....... this is my first complete grow start to finish with GH....... the difference is way more than worth the money....... even in dirt.


----------



## Grower13

Blueberry/AK..... Joey Weed..... 6 weeks in flower

Love the Joey Weed gear.

no flash:


----------



## Grower13

with flash..... still can't decide if I like flash or no flash best.


----------



## pcduck

Grower13 said:
			
		

> with flash..... still can't decide if I like flash or no flash best.




Does it matter when you got dank buds like that? :laugh:

Looks like you gonna be storing a few jars:hubba:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Grower13 said:
			
		

> Blueberry/AK..... Joey Weed..... 6 weeks in flower
> 
> Love the Joey Weed gear.
> 
> no flash:
> View attachment 186793
> 
> 
> View attachment 186794
> 
> 
> View attachment 186795
> 
> 
> View attachment 186796
> 
> 
> View attachment 186797



Looking great!  I am quite fond of Joey's genetics, too.


----------



## Grower13

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Looking great!  I am quite fond of Joey's genetics, too.



I've been waiting for Joey's gear to come back in stock....... would love to run some of his C99.


----------



## bubba902

Looking dank as always, I hope my end results look n e where close to those beauties.


----------



## Lemon Jack

For what its worth I say flash on .  Looks like some real dank buddy :aok:


----------



## Grower13

Thanks y'all...... L J  the taken the pics with flash is a lot easier...... hard to be still holding the camera for the slow shutter speed for the low light.


Hey PC I'm ready to see some pink buds!


----------



## Maximlis

Grower13 said:
			
		

> with flash..... still can't decide if I like flash or no flash best.
> 
> View attachment 186798
> 
> 
> View attachment 186799
> 
> 
> View attachment 186800
> 
> 
> View attachment 186801
> 
> 
> View attachment 186802



Looking good. Nice idea. Go ahead with it.


----------



## bubba902

How is everything in your lovely garden of dankness?
Hope all is well!
Greenest mojo to ya for them babies


----------



## Grower13

The smell in my closet is almost over whelming ....... even with odor control.... 8 weeks in flower for all of these.


----------



## Grower13

redrock 











View attachment 187525


----------



## Grower13




----------



## Grower13




----------



## Grower13




----------



## bubba902

O,omg g13 that is beautiful!!!!!
Congrats on them ladies.


----------



## pcduck

:icon_smile: Nice buds G-13:aok:

If you need a taster and someone to do a smoke report, you know where I am at  Just making my services available to you :laugh:


----------



## Grower13

Thanks yall...... I think I've got a recipe to get good results in my growroom environment.


----------



## powerplanter

Who is the breeder of that Redrock?  They all look super dank 13, very nice.  I think I got high just looking at them.  lol  Oh wait a minuet.  I guess it could be the bowl I just lit.  ha.


----------



## Grower13

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Who is the breeder of that Redrock?



Leprechaun Seed Company. *C99/Romulan x Herijuana*



the lollypop journal I've got going is their gear too.


----------



## Grower13

Last dance with redrock for a year or two........ 9+ weeks in flower........ gonna chop her next week.......... I was playing with the camera sorry for mixed pics....... you can see some of the same pics with and without flash I broke out my tri pod for these.


----------



## Grower13




----------



## pcduck

Nice buds G-13 :aok:


----------



## Grower13

I'm back from hiding eggs........ here are the rest of the pics I took playing in my man cave this morning.


----------



## Grower13




----------



## Grower13




----------



## Grower13




----------



## Grower13

Deadhead OG 9 weeks




Super Lemon Haze  9 weeks


----------



## Grower13

Hashberry 5 1/2 weeks in flower



Satori  1 week in flower


----------



## Grower13

deadhead og 9 weeks in flower


----------



## Rosebud

That hashberry is looking pretty frosty G13..yum


----------



## Grower13

super lemon haze 9 weeks


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:
			
		

> That hashberry is looking pretty frosty G13..yum


 
thanks rose....... yes hasberry is yummy.
 super lemon haze aint bad


----------



## trillions of atoms

Pretty man...nice pics


----------



## gorickyourself

Them pics are nice,smoke is probably even better.Just with the flash you can pick them tricombs,or as well you do like a close up or zoom for the correct wording? Mojo to ya!!


----------



## Grower13

thanks yall....... I learned how to here.


----------



## Grower13

hashberry
56 days in flower


----------



## Grower13

hashberry
56 days in flower


----------



## Grower13

pineapple chunk

56 days in flower


View attachment 210800
View attachment 210801


View attachment 210802
View attachment 210803


View attachment 210804
View attachment 210805


----------



## sunakard2000

nice job man, those are some sexy fat kolas there.
are these strains you have grown out before? hows the high/taste?


----------



## Grower13

These are my first run of clones from the seeds I popped back in August I think....... I always get better quality and results with clones........ Hashberry is a clear head high and a good body high....... when I wakeup in the middle of the night I like to take a few hits and finsh some good sleep.


----------



## Grower13

these are a couple of pics from a few years ago of a micro grow we did here in a 12 oz can.

View attachment bong%20021%20(750%20x%201000).jpg


View attachment bong%20029%20(1000%20x%20750).jpg


----------



## MR1

You have some nice smoke coming to ya it looks like G13.


----------



## lyfespan

Killer buds grower, love the micro grow, that's just freaking awesome


----------



## sawhse

Yea I remember that grow. Nice job man!!!


----------



## Grower13

View attachment IMG_0046.jpg


View attachment IMG_0050.jpg


View attachment IMG_0053.jpg


View attachment IMG_0060.jpg


View attachment IMG_0061.jpg


View attachment IMG_0085.jpg


----------



## Grower13

View attachment IMG_0010.jpg


View attachment IMG_0015.jpg


View attachment IMG_0001.jpg


----------



## Grower13

View attachment IMG_0002.jpg


View attachment IMG_0022.jpg


View attachment IMG_0033.jpg


----------



## Grower13

Grass Monkey       4 weeks into flower

View attachment IMG_0002.jpg


View attachment IMG_0046.jpg


View attachment IMG_0021.jpg


View attachment IMG_0026.jpg


----------



## Grower13

starfighter f3 ........... 4 weeks into flower

View attachment IMG_0015.jpg


View attachment IMG_0023.jpg


View attachment IMG_0026.jpg


View attachment IMG_0034.jpg


View attachment IMG_0041.jpg


View attachment IMG_0045.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Those leaves are snowy!  Tric's upon tric's... Man those look good. Tasty too WOW, g13, those are extra nice. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Grower13

Chem Soda........ 33 days into flower

View attachment IMG_0001.jpg


View attachment IMG_0003.jpg


View attachment IMG_0010.jpg


View attachment IMG_0011.jpg


View attachment IMG_0006.jpg


----------



## Grower13

starfighter 38 days into flower........ 

View attachment IMG_0001.jpg


View attachment IMG_0002.jpg


View attachment IMG_0003.jpg


View attachment IMG_0007.jpg


View attachment IMG_0009.jpg


View attachment IMG_0011.jpg


View attachment IMG_0013.jpg


View attachment IMG_0015.jpg


----------



## yarddog

Damn g.      Nice buds


----------



## Budlight

Grower13  that is mouthwatering   Excellent job my friend


----------



## Grower13

chem soda 38 days

View attachment IMG_0018.jpg


View attachment IMG_0020.jpg


View attachment IMG_0022.jpg


View attachment IMG_0023.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Holy trichomes batman.... you sure you don't sprinkle a little something on those?? Gosh that is beautiful g13, you are an excellent grower.


----------



## yarddog

Wow, those trics!  They are frosting up fast. Thanks for posting grower. Start fighter looks like glass dusted.


----------



## Kraven

Nice to see the Chem Soda, she was the one that started the whole PM issue, well she was the first one I saw it on. Sadly I had to give her up 6 days after the flip. Hmmm looking at your garden is like looking at my veg area.......


----------



## Keef

Had to come see who was teaching the Yard Dog !--- He has a good teacher !-- My respect G13 !


----------



## Kraven

13 is a top notch grower, and YD has progressed well under his tutelage. I see big things in his future, horizons he can not yet imagine.


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> Holy trichomes batman.... you sure you don't sprinkle a little something on those?? Gosh that is beautiful g13, you are an excellent grower.


 
thank you pot mama



yarddog said:


> Wow, those trics! They are frosting up fast. Thanks for posting grower. Start fighter looks like glass dusted.


 
I use the same things you do...... only 7 ingredients...... nutrients and medium......... 7 includes ph down to......... easy easy easy.



Keef said:


> Had to come see who was teaching the Yard Dog !--- He has a good teacher !-- My respect G13 !


 
Thanks.........I had some good teachers...... and good genetics are as important as growing ability.



Kraven said:


> 13 is a top notch grower, and YD has progressed well under his tutelage. I see big things in his future, horizons he can not yet imagine.


 
thanks krave........ you ain't bad yourself........yarddog's mj will only get better........


----------



## oldfogey8

you might want to turn up the temperature in your tent, g. a hard frost like that could kill your plants...


----------



## robertr

Nice and frosty G13, nice buds.


----------



## Grower13

robertr said:


> Nice and frosty G13, nice buds.


 

Thanks....... here's Grass Monkey @ 47 days........ about 2 weeks left

View attachment IMG_0018.jpg


View attachment IMG_0019.jpg


View attachment IMG_0020.jpg


View attachment IMG_0023.jpg


View attachment IMG_0026.jpg


View attachment IMG_0027.jpg


----------



## Grower13

starfighter @ 47 days........ 2 weeks left.


View attachment IMG_0001.jpg


View attachment IMG_0002.jpg


View attachment IMG_0003.jpg


View attachment IMG_0004.jpg


View attachment IMG_0010.jpg


View attachment IMG_0012.jpg


----------



## Grower13

chemsoda @47 days....... looking forward to smoking some of this....... the smell is unreal



View attachment IMG_0030.jpg


View attachment IMG_0031.jpg


View attachment IMG_0032.jpg


View attachment IMG_0033.jpg


View attachment IMG_0034.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Woohoo....like seeing the menu 70 days before you can eat, they look epic bro. I just flipped them all mine today. Thank you for being my friend.


----------



## oldfogey8

So your fan leaves have more trichs than my flowers. Epic!


----------



## Grower13

Kraven said:


> Woohoo....like seeing the menu 70 days before you can eat, they look epic bro. I just flipped them all mine today. Thank you for being my friend.


 
should be a great Thanksgiving.......



oldfogey8 said:


> So your fan leaves have more trichs than my flowers. Epic!


 
Thankfully I had some good peeps teach me how to do this........ good genetics helps also....... I'm proud of the starfighter...... that plant is from seed....... so are the grass monkey plants.


----------



## Kraven

Yea they gonna be awesome fosure.


----------



## oldfogey8

I showed my son your pics. He is not a big grow person (he waters and monitors my grows sometimes)but his first question was how someone could have that many trichs on fan leaves. I am sure those plants would put me in a catatonic state. Very impressive.


----------



## Rosebud

Beautimous, just amazing, thats all.


----------



## Grower13

Kraven said:


> Yea they gonna be awesome fosure.



LED Seedz makes some good crosses for sure. The Starfighter f3 is unreal. Should be available for purchase late 2017......... by the name of ???hell I forgot what they said...... will post when I can.



oldfogey8 said:


> I showed my son your pics. He is not a big grow person (he waters and monitors my grows sometimes)but his first question was how someone could have that many trichs on fan leaves. I am sure those plants would put me in a catatonic state. Very impressive.



It takes good genetics to get that much frost....... don't matter how well you grow it....... can't get out of it what it ain't got in it.



Rosebud said:


> Beautimous, just amazing, thats all.



thanks Rose...... hope you feel better now.


----------



## Kraven

I thought that was their work, good genes fosure.


----------



## Grower13

Grass Monkey at harvest........ LED Seedz

View attachment IMG_0001.jpg


View attachment IMG_0004.jpg


View attachment IMG_0007.jpg


View attachment IMG_0008.jpg


View attachment IMG_0013.jpg


View attachment IMG_0014.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Very Impressive man, nice work 13 !


----------



## Rosebud

Hey G13, you ever get tired of rocking these grows? You got skills guy... just lovely, and yes, thank you I am over that 2 week bug..yay.. Be careful with the weather coming..


----------



## DirtyDiana

Just lovely!  Amazing what can be done in a closet!


----------



## Grower13

Kraven said:


> Very Impressive man, nice work 13 !


 


Rosebud said:


> Hey G13, you ever get tired of rocking these grows? You got skills guy... just lovely, and yes, thank you I am over that 2 week bug..yay.. Be careful with the weather coming..


 


DirtyDiana said:


> Just lovely! Amazing what can be done in a closet!


 

Thanks guys...... Starfighter @ 60 days in flower....... she is from seed...... 
View attachment IMG_0018.jpg


View attachment IMG_0019.jpg


View attachment IMG_0020.jpg


View attachment IMG_0022.jpg


View attachment IMG_0024.jpg


View attachment IMG_0028.jpg


View attachment IMG_0035.jpg


----------



## mrcane

Nice G13 :48:  Ya....


----------



## Budlight

Excellent job G 13 I feel like I could get high just looking at your pictures


----------



## Grower13

mrcane said:


> Nice G13 :48:  Ya....





Budlight said:


> Excellent job G 13 I feel like I could get high just looking at your pictures




Thanks guys....... I just provide the conditions........ the genetics do the rest........ you can't get out of them what ain't in it...... if you can clone always buy/acquire the best genetics you can.


----------



## Kraven

Yes sir a friend of a friend is a good thing to have when your on the hunt for keeper pheno's


----------



## DirtyDiana

Beautiful buds dude!


----------



## WeedHopper

Nice Porn G.


----------



## Grower13

free seed offer....... for 2 or 3 peeps in need....... I have more seeds than I'll ever use........ want to offer up some good seeds I've had store for a few years....... I'll never grow them out........ but please let's let some of the peeps who have true need get these....... There are 6 Satori seeds Mandala..... 3 deadhead OG seeds cali connection....... a full unopened safari pack from cali connection....... and a prime c99 pheno done by Leprechaun seeds........ again peeps lets let peeps get these who might not otherwise have access or funds to get these seeds........ y'all can pm me and this will remain private transaction........ this is a safe way to get seeds........ I will not send seeds outside the USA.
View attachment IMG_0007.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Well that is very cool G13.... very nice and generous, just like a hippie.


----------



## Kraven

I feel the same way 13, I got more beans than I can shake a stick at, nice of you to offer up to those in need. Peace


----------



## giggy

nice buddage.:clap: :headbang2:


----------



## Grower13

38 days into flower....... chemsoda...... icookie....... starfighter..

View attachment IMG_0015.jpg


View attachment IMG_0021.jpg


View attachment IMG_0036.jpg


View attachment IMG_0041.jpg


View attachment IMG_0043.jpg


View attachment IMG_0044.jpg


View attachment IMG_0049.jpg


View attachment IMG_0050.jpg


View attachment IMG_0046.jpg


View attachment IMG_0048.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Those are so frosty they don't look real..You really need to quit pouring sugar on your pot before you take pictures.... Amazing frost.


----------



## yarddog

Rosebud said:


> Those are so frosty they don't look real..You really need to quit pouring sugar on your pot before you take pictures.... Amazing frost.



I was just about to say the same thing


----------



## WeedHopper

Must be snowing there,,,,yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## johnnybuds

Rosebud said:


> Those are so frosty they don't look real..You really need to quit pouring sugar on your pot before you take pictures.... Amazing frost.


:yeahthat:


----------



## Grower13

Icookie....... which is Instant Karma x GSC....... one of my favorites...... little hard to clone........ not hard to grow........ will more than double in height first 3 weeks in flower........ super easy trim.

View attachment IMG_0017.jpg


View attachment IMG_0019.jpg


View attachment IMG_0032.jpg


View attachment IMG_0038.jpg


View attachment IMG_0041.jpg


View attachment IMG_0042.jpg


View attachment IMG_0046.jpg


----------



## Grower13

on deck...... chemical nightmare  X super sour diesel

View attachment IMG_0028.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Dang Bro,,you take some good pics. Very pretty girls.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Now that's what I like! Some frosty buds in this thread. Incredible looking garden. Very impressive!


----------



## Grower13

View attachment IMG_0061.jpg


View attachment IMG_0075.jpg


----------



## Grower13

View attachment IMG_0100.jpg


View attachment IMG_0102.jpg


View attachment IMG_0082.jpg


View attachment IMG_0067.jpg


View attachment IMG_0065.jpg


----------



## Grower13

View attachment IMG_0028.jpg


View attachment IMG_0029.jpg


View attachment IMG_0031.jpg


View attachment IMG_0035.jpg


View attachment IMG_0056.jpg


----------



## N.E.wguy

niiiiiiccee like looking at high times


----------



## sopappy

Grower13 said:


> 38 days into flower....... chemsoda...... icookie....... starfighter..
> ----trimmed
> View attachment 239415



Now I remember why I never come here 
Do you even bother to trim that? 
Lordy, your shake is probably better than my product.


----------



## Grower13

sopappy said:


> do you even bother to trim that?
> Lordy, your shake is probably better than my product.




View attachment IMG_0009.jpg


----------



## orangesunshine

photoshopping again there g13---just kidding bro---you the man---nice pix---i specially like the extract---quality in = quality out---so now how do i get me some of that schizzle on the right---peace


----------



## sopappy

Grower13 said:


> View attachment 239738



I like how you left that ridge STUCK on the credit card.
Where are the scissors?
How far do you get through a plant before they seize up?
you must have forearms like popeye or your friggin' colas


----------



## yarddog

G got it going on for sure.  i still trip out on the amount of trics on the fan leaves.


----------



## Grower13

orangesunshine said:


> photoshopping again there g13---just kidding bro---you the man---nice pix---i specially like the extract---quality in = quality out---so now how do i get me some of that schizzle on the right---peace



thanks for checking on me os......... it would take a mountain of dry ice get all your schizzle extracted.



sopappy said:


> I like how you left that ridge STUCK on the credit card.
> Where are the scissors?
> How far do you get through a plant before they seize up?
> you must have forearms like popeye or your friggin' colas



I hate trimming.......... but I love what the trim makes.



yarddog said:


> G got it going on for sure.  i still trip out on the amount of trics on the fan leaves.



you'll be getting trics on the fan leaves soon.


----------



## Rosebud

Nice hash G13... you do rock a grow don't you. Sugar everywhere.  great job.


----------



## Lesso

Those are beautiful g13


----------



## WeedHopper

Now thats some nice porn,,,,,,Stop it G13,,yur killing me. I got drool running down my neck.


----------



## Grower13

chem soda @ 56 days....... about 4 days left

View attachment IMG_0055.jpg


View attachment IMG_0045.jpg


View attachment IMG_0042.jpg


----------



## Grower13

View attachment IMG_0022 (2).JPG


----------



## Grower13

View attachment IMG_0047 (2).JPG


----------



## WeedHopper

Stop Weedboarding me G13,,,im drowning in Trichs. :48:


----------



## Grower13

WeedHopper said:


> Stop Weedboarding me G13,,,im drowning in Trichs. :48:




thanks man........ was playing with the settings on my camera........ had it for 8 years and still things I don't know about it............ harvest is later this week so I'm trying to get a picture to put in the contest BOTM.


----------



## Rosebud

I feel so inadequate when I see your pictures... I just need to be as good as you... lovely G13, really nice.


----------



## WeedHopper

Had a camera for 8yrs and didnt use it,,,,,how in the world could that be Trumped. :bolt:
On a more serious side Bro,,,you are an awesome grower. Hope when i can grow again, my dank looks half as good as yours.


----------



## Grower13

WeedHopper said:


> Had a camera for 8yrs and didnt use it,,,,,how in the world could that be Trumped. :bolt:
> On a more serious side Bro,,,you are an awesome grower. Hope when i can grow again, my dank looks half as good as yours.




I had a few good peeps teach me well.......... some of what I read is so wrong......... It all starts with good genetics......... all I do is try and hit the marks(conditions) as best I can......... when I do hit my marks the results are awesome....... I'm thankful to those who taught me and gave me the knowledge to get the most out of the genetics.


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> I feel so inadequate when I see your pictures... I just need to be as good as you... lovely G13, really nice.




"Inadequate" ........... your being silly........ what you put in your coffee this AM...........you know who taught me and what we use......... it ain't rocket science........ starts with good genetics....... a clone of awesome is better than a 1000 seeds of unknown is all I'm saying.


----------



## WeedHopper

I know who im calling when i can grow again,,my buddy G13. That is if he aint to old by the time im ready.  :rofl:


----------



## yarddog

(Cough,,,COCO,cough,GH 3 part,cough,cough)


----------



## Kraven

Hiya old man....I'm seein BPOM here tbh. You need to submit. I even considered dragging a good pic of my ICookies out.


----------



## oldfogey8

It's like your plants are saying 'Nowhere left to put more trichomes? I'll just have to load them up on the fan leaves...'. Your trim prolly has more potentcy than my primo colas. You have my vote for BPOM. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## WeedHopper

I second that G13. Time to enter your Bud Pics.


----------

